# Ink & Steel



## Coco_Hailey (May 2, 2005)

this is my drew barrymore butterfly replica...oh yeah I'm a hardcore drewbie!






and this is my industrial piercing





how about you?


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (May 2, 2005)

OH MY GOD I have always wanted a industrial. YOU LUCKY GIRL AAAHHH.

I am so jealous.


----------



## Lisa182 (May 2, 2005)

These are old pictures, but I'm too lazy to take new ones.

Industrial (right ear)





Rook (left ear)





That's it.


----------



## Alexa (May 2, 2005)

ive got 3 in each lobe, 1 in my left cartilage and 2 on my right..and my nose pierced. here's a pic after i stupidly walked into a door


----------



## toropcheh (May 2, 2005)

Well, no pictures of any of them yet, but I have a hand drawn butterfly on my left shoulder blade (has my initials before I was married down the center- "TLC"), a cross on my lower back- which will be covered as soon as I can save money, and the Greek tragedy/comedy masks on my right calf w/ the words "Pleasure & Pain". 

I also have 3 pairs of earrings in my lobes, 2 in my left cartilage (sp?), 1 in my right cartilage, and a belly button piercing (that sucker isn't coming out till I'm pregnant!).

What can I say? It's an addiction. I want more piercings and tattoos. :-D


----------



## Juneplum (May 2, 2005)

VERY cool!!! i wish i had the balls to to that! lol


----------



## jamiemeng (May 2, 2005)

beautiful. I wish that I can get my nose pierced. Thx


----------



## suprchck (May 2, 2005)

tattoos-i have a black and pink star on the inside of each wrist which you can see one of them. i also have a blue star in the middle of the back of my neck surrounded by purple stars.





my lip is pierced. belly button and tongue as well. and the nips! :X


----------



## jamiemeng (May 2, 2005)

hey suprchck
you do have a lot of piercings and tattoos. May I ask how old you are. Thx


----------



## singinmys0ng (May 2, 2005)

suprchck, i love your tats and the lip ring! so hawt!

here be my tattoo!






i'm gonna add more on to it soon..i feel like it needs more color and stars!


----------



## jamiemeng (May 2, 2005)

how come everyone who has piercings or tattoos can post here and I can't I still want to get my nose pierced done. That sucks. Thx


----------



## suprchck (May 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamiemeng* 
_hey suprchck
you do have a lot of piercings and tattoos. May I ask how old you are. Thx_

 
23 dear


----------



## suprchck (May 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *singinmys0ng* 
_suprchck, i love your tats and the lip ring! so hawt!

here be my tattoo!



i'm gonna add more on to it soon..i feel like it needs more color and stars!_

 
thanks!! <3


----------



## jamiemeng (May 2, 2005)

hey suprchck 
thanks for telling me how old you are. I really do apperciate it a lot. Should I get my nose pierced now or wait till I am 21. Thx


----------



## Juneplum (May 3, 2005)

superchk i freakin LOVE that tattoo!!!!!!


----------



## suprchck (May 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamiemeng* 
_hey suprchck 
thanks for telling me how old you are. I really do apperciate it a lot. Should I get my nose pierced now or wait till I am 21. Thx_

 
yea its no problem at all ;D

how old are you now?? i got my first piercing at 16 (belly button) i think if feel ready for it then go for it!


----------



## suprchck (May 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_superchk i freakin LOVE that tattoo!!!!!!_

 

omg thank you so much that is so nice of you!  :loveya:


----------



## mrskloo (May 3, 2005)

err.. i have a tattoo on my back which is going to be covered up, as soon as my husband finishes designing it. I've been asking him to design it for almost 3 years already! ugggghhhh.

i had some piercings.. tongue, belly button, 13 in my ears but they all came out when i was pregnant.

is there any speacial meanings to your tattoos? 

I'd also like some suggestions with a back piece I wanted to do. I want it to represent my family, mostly around my son. His hawaiian name means leader who sits at the center of the sky (Kiaiokaonohiokeaouli) and I also want to be able to add to it since we are planning to have another one. Any suggestions?


----------



## suprchck (May 3, 2005)

all of my stars on my body are because...well..i just love stars. i feel connected to them. 

my butterfly was my very first and looking back i shoulda waited to design it  more but i was 17 and impatient!

my lotus and japanese tatto means a lot to me. i am part japanese and hold that very high. the lotus flower is a symbol of peace and the japanese symbols in the smoke on each side represent fire (my element) and love and happiness (something everyone needs in their life right?)


----------



## mrskloo (May 3, 2005)

I never would have noticed the kanji if you didn't point it out.. great artwork.


----------



## jamiemeng (May 3, 2005)

I am 18 but theres one little problem my dad. I keep asking my dad if  I can get my nose pierced. He always asys no. I have a sister who is younger than me at 16 with a nose piercing on the right side of her nose. Thx


----------



## singinmys0ng (May 3, 2005)

Quote:

  is there any speacial meanings to your tattoos? 

I'd also like some suggestions with a back piece I wanted to do. I want it to represent my family, mostly around my son. His hawaiian name means leader who sits at the center of the sky (Kiaiokaonohiokeaouli) and I also want to be able to add to it since we are planning to have another one. Any suggestions  
 
Well, mine i love the stars and the moon..and have always felt at ease when i look at the sky at night. Just something personal i guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and maybe for your  back tattoo..go to the parlor and pick out things you like and maybe combine some tattoos together to get what your looking for. what would be cool though would be like a lot of flowers sprouting and each could have your family's name or something. lol i dunno though just a cute thought!


----------



## laceymeow (May 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamiemeng* 
_I am 18 but theres one little problem my dad. I keep asking my dad if  I can get my nose pierced. He always asys no. I have a sister who is younger than me at 16 with a nose piercing on the right side of her nose. Thx_

 
if you're 18 and you have the money to get it done, i say go for it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  you're an adult now and should be able to make that choice yourself... especially if you have a younger sister who has it done and hasn't gotten kicked out, etc. because of it.


----------



## GoldieLox (May 3, 2005)

Quote:

   I'd also like some suggestions with a back piece I wanted to do. I want it to represent my family, mostly around my son. His hawaiian name means leader who sits at the center of the sky (Kiaiokaonohiokeaouli) and I also want to be able to add to it since we are planning to have another one. Any suggestions?  
 
I would suggest doing like a sky/galaxy theme.. and maybe have some couds, stars, maybe even planets to kinda represent how high you hold your family above the world type thing, then have your sons name or a symbol representing him in the middle of the sky up high.. then when can put your husband or whatever other familys name/symbol near it in the sky. then when you add your next child you can add theirs. that was what just popped into my head.

p.s. i have one piercing.. a nose ring. and thats all for now although i would like my snakebites done. and i plane on a couple tattoos.


----------



## AlliSwan (May 3, 2005)

My mom let me get my first tattoo when I was 17, and now I'm 21 and have wanted a second one (beta fish) for two years now and she's been pretty against any more. I think the fact that I keep pushing for her to like the idea (she really is coming around) rather than just go and disrespectfully get it done shows my mom it's not a trend or anything. I mean, yes, I'm old enough, but it's not something I NEED badly enough to make my mom be like ennnh when she sees it.


----------



## jamiemeng (May 3, 2005)

hey laceymeow
Thanks for the information. I really do apperciate it a lot. U dont understand. If I get my nose pierced my dad will get mad at me just like he did when my sister got hers done. sorry again if I offened or hurt your feelings.


----------



## jamiemeng (May 3, 2005)

again I am sorry if I did hurt your feelings.


----------



## laceymeow (May 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamiemeng* 
_hey laceymeow
Thanks for the information. I really do apperciate it a lot. U dont understand. If I get my nose pierced my dad will get mad at me just like he did when my sister got hers done. sorry again if I offened or hurt your feelings._

 
you didn't hurt my feeling or offend me at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i bet your dad got over it though, right? but if he gets super mad about those things, then maybe it's best to wait until you're out on your own.


----------



## jamiemeng (May 5, 2005)

its ok thanks for your message.


----------



## pleasurekitten (May 15, 2005)

love the butterfly! i wanna tattoo so bad but i want something meaningful. how did you choose?


----------



## ms.marymac (May 16, 2005)

pleasurekitten, what makes you happy?  Think about that and try to figure out how you can convey that into art.

I have 10 tattoos, some of them have meaning some are simply decoration.  

I took my piercings out...I used to have my lip and septum done, although I can still wear a ring in my septum if I wanted to.

jamie...have you ever tried those little adhesive jewels they make for your nose?  You could try that and take it off when you are at home.  When you are out on your own, then you can really have it pierced.


----------



## laceymeow (May 27, 2005)

i can't sleep so here's some pics of me w/ stuff done:





this is SUCH a retarded picture, but at the time i had nostril & monroe piercings. i miss my monroe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








verrrrry old pic, but the only one i could find of my maneki neko tattoo. i have another tattoo on my shoulder blade of a butterfly, but i don't have any pics. maybe i'll make my bf take some


----------



## RussianSexpot (May 27, 2005)

Absolutely love seeing everyones mods, they're so unique...here are mine:






 Sorry the picture is so funky, pb was messing up..If you turn your head to the left you can see it - and there's a fairy in the middle...
















Then I have both nostrils and nips...


Retired piercings:

Monroe
Tongue
Labret
2 Eyebrow
"below the belt"



mich.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Jun 3, 2005)

oh god dont make me get started about tattoos hehe i got a ton - alot of my stuff is still in outlines but i got alot coloured in.... i got alot of my ink done at Sunset Strip Tattoo in Los Angeles and now im starting to get it done at Dragon Moon in Maryland... but heres alittle of what i got
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




piercings i have right now

6/17in. ear tunnels
2 14ga earrings in each ear after the tunnels
6ga tounge piercing
14ga labret i never wear
14ga Christina 

Retired:
14ga Septum
14ga eyebrow ( hence the horrible scar )
14ga vertical nipple piercings
18ga tounge webbing
18ga fleshy little part infront of front teeth, i forget the name...






















 my infamous vagina rose ( see it?! )
















 one of my first ones...


----------



## VertDeGris (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lo-Fi_Thriller* 
_oh god dont make me get started about tattoos hehe i got a ton - alot of my stuff is still in outlines but i got alot coloured in.... i got alot of my ink done at Sunset Strip Tattoo in Los Angeles and now im starting to get it done at Dragon Moon in Maryland... but heres alittle of what i got
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




piercings i have right now

6/17in. ear tunnels
2 14ga earrings in each ear after the tunnels
6ga tounge piercing
14ga labret i never wear
14ga Christina 

Retired:
14ga Septum
14ga eyebrow ( hence the horrible scar )
14ga vertical nipple piercings
18ga tounge webbing
18ga fleshy little part infront of front teeth, i forget the name...






















 my infamous vagina rose ( see it?! )
















 one of my first ones..._

 
Oh, what does the sign on your hand mean?


----------



## AlliSwan (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_My mom let me get my first tattoo when I was 17, and now I'm 21 and have wanted a second one (beta fish) for two years now and she's been pretty against any more. I think the fact that I keep pushing for her to like the idea (she really is coming around) rather than just go and disrespectfully get it done shows my mom it's not a trend or anything. I mean, yes, I'm old enough, but it's not something I NEED badly enough to make my mom be like ennnh when she sees it._

 

Haha this is an old thread! I got the beta tattoo!


----------



## pucci (Apr 21, 2006)

oh wow he's gorgeous!! Love beta's.


----------



## Snieze (Mar 27, 2008)

My tattoo:
(it is my fathers name in his own handwriting , tattood by my brother on fathersday. My dad passed away 2 years ago..)







Piercings:

- Labret
- Belly button piercing
- tonguepiercing
- nipple piercing
- Dermal anchor

My dermal anchor:


----------



## Calhoune (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh wow >.> Old thread is old!!

I currently only have piercings, the day I turn 18 that changes though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have:
Ears
5x lobe
1x helix
2x inner conch
1x _anti tragus_ retired
1x _tragus_ retired

Face
1x labret
1x _smiley_ retired
2x nostril one retired
1x tounge

Body
2x nipples
1x navel

More to come! I used to have one more in my helix and one in my tragus and one anit tragus. The first two got infected and the other one rejected ;(


----------



## Briar (Apr 16, 2008)

Thought I'd share my latest piercing accomplishment.  I got these 10gauge orbitals about a year ago (and absolutely love them, you don't see these everywhere) and have been working on stretching my lobe piercings a bit.  I finally got up to 12 gauge, might go up to 10 but will probably stop there.  I love all my dangly conventional-style earrings but I can get 12 gauge wire to make earwires out of, but won't be able to do that if I go much bigger.  

Anyway, here's the pics:


----------



## Lndsy (Apr 18, 2008)

Those are great...I love them!


----------



## bebs (May 1, 2008)

I' have one tattoo at the moment.. on my lower back, I'm planning on getting a cross in outlines on my wrist sooner or later once I get the design just the way I want it (and want it for over a year.. I keep changing it up)

piercing' as of right now, I have 2 in each of my ears..
a rook, in my left
and vch 

I've retired: 
nips (multi times) 
nose 
many ones in my ears that I shouldnt have gotten done (gun) and the scar tissue is finally going down it seems 
lip
and eyebrow among other things

I'm debating and really wanting to get my septum done here sooner or later and thats the one I've been lusting over lately


----------



## xxmoniquem (May 3, 2008)

Ooh, here's my contribution! I got my first tat a year ago in April. I am totally in love with it, wouldn't have wished for anything other than this for my first. I drew it out, represents my mommy and I (we're very close). Top bird is her, bottom is me - if you look close you can see my bird has a crown on it's head. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I HAD a side labret for the longest time, but had to take it out this last August due to swelling.. RIP. Now I just have two in each ear lobe and a belly button.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## Snieze (Jun 10, 2008)

My second tattoo:










But this is only half of it as you can see.
The other half comes on my other foot. It will be a swallow with the beginning of the scroll in his mouth , and in the scroll there comes a word or line. I am not sure about the word/line yet so that's why i got my left foot tattood first.

Oh and I got a offcentered labret since last friday , but i haven't got a picture of it.


----------



## widdershins (Jun 21, 2008)

I love all of your pretty tattoos and piercings! The beta fish is amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just have my lip pierced and two small tattoos behind my ears. I do want more, though-- people aren't kidding when they say it's addictive!


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Jun 22, 2008)

I have two tattoos (soon to be three) and three piercings (both lobes, left helix). Both tattoos were done by my little sister.

Here's my gemini symbol:






And my ladybug:


----------



## ColdNovember (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxmoniquem* 

 
_Ooh, here's my contribution! I got my first tat a year ago in April. I am totally in love with it, wouldn't have wished for anything other than this for my first. I drew it out, represents my mommy and I (we're very close). Top bird is her, bottom is me - if you look close you can see my bird has a crown on it's head. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
That is a beatiful tattoo!!!!!

 I've been thinking about getting something similar to represent my grandma and mom


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Jun 26, 2010)

piercings:
2x lobes (stretching)
"angelbites"
"snakebites"




"smiley"




septum




2x dermal anchors
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/inde...ageID=67904517

tattoos:
redrum on the inside of my fingers




cuocuo clock w/ mom banner (not finished)





many more to come of both


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Jun 26, 2010)

I got 

3 Piercings
- Nipples 
- Cleavage Piercing 
- Vertical Hood 

6 Tattoos 
-Butterfly on my right shoulder with 3 flowers (My first at 14) 
-2 Tribal Dolphins with 3 Cherry Blossoms on my lower back (16) Needs reworked 
- Rose on my left ankle (16) Reworked at 18 into a Rose Band 
- Flowers and swirls on my right foot (18) 
- Crack house tribal flower tattoo across my stomach (18) 
- Cherry Blossom with Hallie (Daughters name) on my neck (20) 

Hoping to get one on my inner right wrist said my 7th tattoo will be my last so putting alot of though into it ass I regret almost all my tats beside my foot shoulder and neck.


----------



## imthebeesknees (Dec 1, 2010)

I guess I am 'heavily' tattooed...although i don't think so and the only peircings I currently have (mainly because i am a waitress) are my ears and they are gauged at an inch.
  	I have more tattoos than in this photo, but i am not one for posting pics of every single tattoo lol.
  	Oooh and I am in the zebra print dresss...


----------

